# Lovely Ladies in Waiting...



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls......Good luck!

Changed your thread name, hope you like it.

Laine x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Welshy 

Just wanted to say what fantastic news you've had. So pleased for you  May this be your time  

Good luck. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## albali (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi Soozzee. Just wanted to say thinking about you and understand how perfectly disappointing, frustrating and inconvenient that all is. Maybe at lease the weatehr can be kind to us. love albali


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Thanks so much for all your good wishes... We were really upset on Thursday & Friday, but now we're back to counting the days  Just 16 to go ... 

As I mentioned, we're probably going to be in Brittany when we need a scan & blood test (it needs to be on day 14-17 next month). Does anyone know anything about clinics in France? As if it's not hard enough getting that sort of thing organised in the UK, we now have to complicate it by going to France 

I hope everyone's had a great weekend - how good is it to have three days off?

Susie
x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Good luck Susie - wow! Complicated - sorry I know nothing about clinics in France - xan barely count to ten in french so am not much help to you - all I can do is wish you allthe best - glad you are back on the "up" again on this crazy rollercoaster ride though! 

Just wanted to send best wishes and thoughts to you all.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Deb x


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Deb

That's about my limit in French - but luckily MIL used to be a French teacher. Not sure if she knows the right vocabulary though - like what's french for endometrial lining thickness Also, I'm not sure that I want here there while having an internal scan!!! not even something to think about  

Susie
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Susie,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck.

Met up with Indianna on Saturday and she was telling me about Madrid. Sounds really good.

Laine x


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Just a quickie from me. Good luck Susie and congrats Welshy - soon on your way 

I'm taking some time to understand where we are going - we think "us" time is well overdue, so sorry if I am not around as much  - keeping an eye on you all though xxx

Lot of love and best wishes for the future, Nicky xxxx


----------



## albali (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi. Don't know much about clinics in France but did live there for a while and know that Nantes is a big university city in Brittany so I imagine there should be facilities there. What do we do in this pursuit. love albali


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Thanks so much for your support ... I'm very lucky to have been in touch with someone on another board who speaks French; she's doing some investigation for me about clinics  It's amazing how helpful everyone is!

Hope everyone is doing wel; it seems to have gone a bit quiet here recently - I guess that's the nature of this though isn't it?

Susie
x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Girls

I hope you are all doing ok. Where has the spring gone? It's been a miserable, cloudy week hasn't it?

I have got 2 days off work. Today we went to Cambridge to see the registrar to talk about vows, readings and music. I was all quite emotional really. I don't know what I will be like on the day, probably blubber my way through the whole thing knowing me!!

Have been really good with my fitness for the past couple of weeks. I have really got into the routine of going before work and I really love it. Once I have managed to prise myself out of bed it's great I am buzzing all day then (well until about 3.30 and I do have a bit of slump then!!) I have also been going to pilates and yoga too. What a little  I am!!

Suzie - hope you are doing ok not long to wait now hun? Are you getting excited now?

Nicki - I hope you are doing ok hun and enjoying time out with DH. We all get those times when we just don't know which way to turn. It all gets a bit much every now and then. I think we are all incredible strong and we hold it together very well. Hang in their girlie - we are all rooting for you. 

Jan - have you heard any more about your treatment yet? Let us know .....

Hi to all the other lovely ladies in waiting .... anyone got any good news to tell us?

Have a good weekend everyone apparently the weather is going to brighten up a bit.

Lots of love
Indianna xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Indianna,

Been thinking of you!!

Just wondered what you preferred Yoga or Pilates? 

Laine x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya all, I have found you again, got confused as to where we were  
Thanks for your support and congrats all. I start d/r on 22 may. Very nervous, this is the one we hope. Not totally sure how it all works re dates and all that but sure it will be fine. DH wants to cacel my bday celibrations on june10 just in case I do not feel well or have to go to clinic. I told him NO WAY, I only turn 35 once for G's sake. 
Indianna, your wedding will be just FABEROONIE!!!!!!!
Laine, hope you are well.
To all the other ladies, all our dreams will come true for all of us one day soon I am positive of that.
Take care all.
Love WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Laine

Definitely prefer yoga (cos I'm better at it!!). I've been doing yoga for about 6 years and it really improves your suppleness and gets rid of any stress. Yoga works with your mind, body and breathing. Wonderful.

Pilates is to do with core strength, so it improved the muscles around middle area. The breathing is totally different and the moves are very suble but can be very difficult to do. It will improve saggy tummies very quickly!!

Have a go!

Jan, good luck with cycle - be thinking of ya!

Love Indianna XX


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls - was also wondering where the old thread had gone so hello everyone

Indianna - good onya with the ex regime - I also have done Yoga for years and love it - we did a sponsored yogathon day recently and one lady was 85 and blind and managed the whole day and only fell over once - bless her!!
I also do pilates and teach a bit so enjoy both really

Suzie- hope you are ok and not stressing out too much as you said you would be in France at one point - it all gets a bit complicated doesnt it !!!

Jan - fingers crossed for your tx and defo dont forget to celebrate your birthday - its just not the same on another day is it 

Nicky - if youre reading the posts - hi and hope you have a lovely hols - we miss you here but know you need time out !!!

...as for me still trying to get fit and slapped on the ol fake tan at the w/e after a leg wax so feeling a bit better and looking forward to a break in Dorset to see my folks soon and going to the stafford meet up with ff next sat - will let you know how it goes


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Sounds like you're all doing soo well with your fitness regimes and beauty stuff..puts me to shame - but does gardening count?!  

Don't have much time to post these days as it seems the WHOLE of my family have birthdays in May and as my DH is such a mad cook, we're hosting all the parties - I feel like I've washed all our bedding, crockery etc.. a BILLION times in the few weeks.

Hope the weather is as good fro the rest of you as is it here in sunny Wales.

Posted on the CARE board as found out about this CMV thing and , although it sounded so straight forward when they spoke to me, trying to convince DH was a different matter..  

Take care, all of you...

D xx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

It's too depressing on this board - everone talking about fitness regimes  I really must start exercising... I did start riding my bike, managed it for a coupe of days but then it seemed to ffcall by the wayside...

We're all set for down regging tomorrow - I'm off to the Lister for an injection which is the official start of treatment for us. I've been very much in two minds about all of this - excited of course, but also a little upset that we have to go down this route. I think I've got my head round it all now & once we get going it will be just fine!

We're still trying to sort out the clinic in France; I'm still optimistic, but we may end up coming back early for a scan & blood test!

We've agreed to something a bit scarey - we're going to be interviewed for a Channel 4 program! You might have seen the request on here - well, we're going to do it! I spoke to someone about it last night & they're going to come round to our place & film next week!!! We'll be anonymous - but we might be on telly! I'll let you know how we get on & when to set your videos for!

Hope everyone's well & enjoying the glorious weather  It probably won't be like this for long.

Susie
x


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

hi Susie - yes saw the post and wondered if you wuold go ahead with it - my only concern would be people I know could be watching who I might not want to know all about our treatment - especially with donor eggs

its only my opinion and Im sure you and dh have thought it all thru and hope you dont feel pressurised
I guess Im trying to say its hard to stay anonymous if youre on telly!

all the best for your tx
buena suerte !!! (trying to learn a bit more spanish before we go to Ibiza in June)

Sarah xx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Suzie

Good luck with starting your treatment. I am sure you will be fine. I guess you feel the same as we all do: glad that you have got the opportunity to have the treatment but sad that you have to have it at all. I have been having a sad day about it all today. I haven't thought about IVF and babies for the past 5 months because I have plunged myself head first into planning our wedding but today for some strange reason it all came flooding back. 

Ho Hum .... we just have to get on with it eh? I wish I was starting my treatment tomorrow ... lucky old you!!

Good luck hun and keep us posted ... I am excited for you.

All the best with the documentary too. Well done for doing it, we need to get our point across about this crappy donor egg situation in this country.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Indianna  

Hope things brighten up for you soon, hun ~ funny how things can just catch you out of the blue,

Take care and big hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your messages... today's the day  I can't quite believe it & I'm sure that there's a long & rocky road ahead, but at least we're getting started.

As for the documentary, to be honest I'm a bit concerned about the anonymity, but we figured that it's hardly the same as being on the front page of the Daily Mirror! Not sure what the viewing figures are, but I doubt that it's as many as watch Eastenders  We're planning to be fairly open about this as things progress anyway, so maybe this is just the first step.

Indianna - sorry to hear you've been a bit down. It does get you just when you don't expect it doesn't it? Take care & think about your wonderful wedding  How long to go now?

Right - must dash & do a bit of work before heading to London for this injection! 

Susie
x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

I think it's really brave of you to do the doco, Susie..the more publicity alll this stuff gets, the better.

As for being open etc.. I just joined the donor conception network in the hope that one day I WILL concieve through a donor!  .. their newsletter is great! I've only read a bit of it but there's a piece with interviews with kids and parents about telling, when to tell, how the kids feel etc.. it'\ very interesting...

As for us, we are being completely open about it to anyone who'll stand still long enough to listen - as my DH says, if they have any problems with it, that's their prejudices and problems NOT ours..and to hell with 'em!!( that's an actual quote by the way!! )..thought you might find that amusing! 

Anyway, hope you're all having a good day - I am happy to say it's my little girls b'day today so I'm busy, busy, busy..but had to stop by to say Hi to you all and wish you all the very, very best..may you all some day be doing exactly what I'm doing today...hope all our dreams come true.....

Deb xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Indianna

Just for you.....

((((((((((((((((((((Indianna))))))))))))))))

Hope you feel better today. Thinking of you.

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Jan - Hi there, good to see you back posting.

Susie - Wishing you heaps and heaps of luck!

Hello everyone else.

Laine x


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Well, it went fine - hardly felt it at all  I've had my first emotional outburst too - I take this as a real sign that I _really_ have started treatment 

Deb: I'm really in 2 minds about telling people. We have no doubts about telling the children, but I think I'm still trying to get my head round some of this & I don't want to have to deal with what other people think just yet (I'm very sensitive to all that!). Love your DH's attitude though  I think my DH feels the same, but I need to give it a bit more time. We must join the DCN soon...

Hope the birthday went well 

Oh, and great news - I've heard that a clinic in Brittany is happy for us to have a scan & blood test there! I just need to call them a couple of days before 

Susie
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya all. hope you are all just great  

Liaine, thanks for that. I know I ma bad at posting but I do pop in and reads posts alot. Well I start dr tomorrow, quite nervous and all that. No turning back now, this just has to work.

Susie, lad to hear about french clinic, that must have put your mind at rest.

Well, I am going for a bit of a rest after a long day at school.

Keep smiling ladies.
Lots of love
Welshy and SteveXXXXXXXx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Girls

We what a week I have had. Been bawling through most of it. I am so emotional but still putting my happy face on.

Well I am so sick of the waiting I felt that I needed to do something so I have emailed the IVI Madrid for an appointment. I won't be until October (after wedding) but I want to feel another step closer to ending this nightmare. So I will keep you posted.

Jan/Suzie - good luck with your treatments.

Laine - thanks for looking in on us hun x (big hug to you too)

Deb - hi, I hope you little girl's birthday was loads of fun.

Lizzy - thanks for your support, you're a good friend x

Nicky - I've IM'd you - take care chick - 'one day at a time'!!

Sarah - hi to you too

Love Indianna XXXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Indianna

I have just im'd you hunny!

Laine x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Just wanted to say hi to you all - Susie - great news on the clinic. Jna - how's it going?

Hope you're all o.k. - sorry to hear you're so down Indianna - I know what you mean about suddenly you 're reminded of it all.It was so wonderful to be able to celebrate my little girl's birthday, but very emotional too - I tried to talk to me DH but he just said" don't go all wierd on me" so now I'M the one BAWLING   - he just says " if it happen, it happens" and like you, I'm tired of waiting, but then I get so confused as I'm so grateful to have my little one and then I feel so sad for everyone still trying - so there I go..off again!!   ah well, maybe it's PMS Have been very inspired by Caron on the other thread but now not sure I'll get DH's support if I get more pro-active ( as they say in they States!)..anyway, sorry to go on....

really hope you feel better Indianna - it is soo tough..

Thanks for listening girls..

D xx sniff...


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, thanks for your messages, RSMUM thankyou for asking. 
I have been stabing since saturday, left leg reacts badly as it did last year. Worried, excited and all that, thinking positive but somedays barely think about it (is this a good thing?)
indianna, you do what you feel is right for you, you have been patient long enough.
Liaine, how oyu doing chick?
i shold be at a parents eveing but feel bleurgh after injections so will not go!!! this time I am going to think about me, DH and our future child (please god let there be one).
Last year a muddled through at school even when I felt like pooh, not this time, we come first!!!!! Selfish or what!!!!
Hope you are all feeling fine, I'm having trouble with my e-mail, computers are horrid!!!!
Take care all. 
love WelshyXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Girls

How are you all doing?

I am having a lovely long bank holiday weekend at home. We bought out BBQ and our patio sets and have been doing our pots and baskets so the garden looks lovely. I am so glad that I don't have to go to work tomorrow.

Well the big news is that I have arranged my appointment at IVI Madrid for 5th October and I have booked our flights, so I feel a lot better now. I haven't told anyone though so ............... shhhhhh.

Jan and Suzie how are you getting on with your cycles?

Nicki are you enjoying your looonnnnnng weekend!!

Deb, isn't it awful when you get so emotion and can't help it. I was like that all last week. I had to go and buy a 'leaving to have a baby card' for my friend at work and just sobbed in Clintons. Had to pull myself together to go back to work. The hardest part is that if my last IVF had worked I would have only been 3 weeks behind her, so she is a constant reminder of what I am missing.

Sarah hope you are doing ok hun.

Laine are you still looking in on us? If so hope you are ok too.

Love of love to everyone 
Indianna XX


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

hiya all
indianna, jabs O.K going to get more syringes as they did not include them on my prescription!!!!!!!!!
Waiting for AF to arrive (supposed to have been yesterday but you know how it is).
Off doing half term at the mo so relaxing and going to pics tonight.
Hope everyone is well
Love
Welshy and SteveXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Indianna - Of course I am still looking in on you all! So pleased that you have booked everything for IVI Madrid. Way to go girl!

Jan - I am doing o.k thanks hunny. Sohow are you doing with your cycle?

Nicky - Hi there.

Everyone else hello too.

Laine x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Helllllooooo !!


Is anybody there !!!!!!!!!

Just dropping in to make sure everyone is ok. I guess your all watching BB.

Love Indianna XX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jan

^birthday2^

Laine x


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've been quiet for a while - we've been on hols for a couple of weeks - & what a couple of weeks!!! We finally finished the decorating, had carpets laid & put the house on the market. So now we're just waiting for the offers to come rolling in 

We then went to Brittany for a week with DH's family. While we were there I had to have a scan & blood test. 

There was some problem with the scan & I don't think that the doctor really understood where I was in my treatment. He concluded (wrongly) that I was 5 weeks pregnant! So, I had the blood test to check for this too... We spent a morning with mother-in-law & 
father-in-law treating me like a princess, DH grinning like a fool & me thinking "I KNOW that I'm not pregnant....". The blood test confirmed what I knew, but of course I'm now concerned about what the scan actually showed! I spoke to the doctor in Madrid & he didn't seem worried, but he asked me to send 
him the scan. I did that yesterday & I'm waiting for him to reply. 

So, what a week that was 

How's everyone else doing? All seems to have been quiet on here; I guess that it's a combination of holidays & all of us playing a waiting game! 

I hope everyone's doing well.... 

Susie
x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Susie! I can't believe that story!! Was DH grinning cos he thought you WERE? Oh "**$!!! That must have been tough! Hope the clinic in Madrid are able to set your mind at ease. I think you are brilliant to be so committed - doing all that stuff in Fracne and going to Spain. Really wish my DH was more open to the idea but what can you do?! I've been told I'm about half way on the list now and have started HRT in the hope that it'll help my appalling lining. Don't know of course how long I'll have to be on it for but, hey, I've had to do A LOT worse..

How's everyone else doing? I'm finally meeting Caron from the other thread so I'm excited about that - and have just written off to CARE to add my name to the list of people to be contacted my the press if required- am quite nervous about it but Caron has inspired me......

Hope you're all ok..

Deb


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Laine thank you for my Birthday wish. Sorry I haven't been on for a while wot with going to CARE, my bday, night sweats like you would not believe and friends to stay.
How are oyu all.
Had downreg scan last week, that went well, next bit of tx delayed until July so on buserelin until about mid July (is this healthy)
Stayed home today as hayfever is soooooooo bad, lady in work said "stick with it, it will all be worht it", I sooooooooooo hope so.
Hope you are all well.
Take care.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi ladies – hope you are all okay. Well, it’s been a while since I posted, so I thought I’d update you from my side.

My dad’s been very poorly and a real worry to us. He had an operation planned, which should have been minor surgery (but he also has Emphysema, so is often treated as a special case). Anyway, during his pre-op they discovered a dangerously irregular heartbeat and this has been monitored since January. He finally had the op (to remove a stone under his tongue) with a local, but he hasn’t been eating (which he can’t afford to do) and has been in a lot of pain. Mom’s a nurse so she reads him the riot act and keeps him on course and luckily, he has seen sense and been managing small meals.

And my sister has been away from work for 6 weeks, with what the doctors are treating as “stomach bacteria” (ulcers in her mouth and throat, which cause heartburn type symptoms). She too hasn’t been eating and we were all concerned for her health. It looks like she’s over the worst and just now needs to build her strength.

MiL (74) has Gout in her hand and hurt her back struggling to get shopping home. We saw her on Sunday and she seemed slightly better. 

It’s not been good really and was starting to withdraw from life and negative feelings made me think I was worthless and that nobody cared. Luckily, I spotted the symptoms this time and was able to respond – feeling much brighter now though. Wish I could have DHs take on life – live and let live and don’t let them get you down! (Although I have been reassured from my F-friends that I shouldn’t change and wouldn’t be me if I didn’t worry or have a sensitive nature)

Our good news is that DH has a new job (to start after our holiday), which is fab! He also bought me a new car a month ago, a dream machine that has arrived just in time for the nice weather! Tempting fate with 2 seats though.

So, as you can see – I’ve been pretty occupied; have still found time to check on special friends though! Indianna – well done on making the appointment! Susie – you poor hun, what a nightmare. Hope everything will be back on track soon. Jan – glad tx is progressing nicely. Deb - hope the waiting list continues to move quickly for you!

That’s probably all from me folks.

Please look after yourselves and may all our dreams come true!

Much love, Nicky xxxxx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Well the good news is that the doctor in Madrid has checked out the scans & he's happy that everything's fine. I'm still a bit worried (of course I am - I'm ttc! I'm _always_ worried!) - but I've decided that the clinic wouldn't let me proceed if they thought that there was a problem.... So now it's back to waiting for the phone to ring 

Nicky - you poor thing, you've had a bad time of it haven't you? Good news about DH's job though & great news about the new car!

Jan - can't comment on the buserelin - but I'm sure they wouldn't do it if it was a problem. Fingers crossed for the rest of your tx

Deb - I am very lucky with DH - he's been very open & supportive.

Oh well, best get back to work & waiting for that phone call...

Susie
x


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls - 
hope you are all ok - just a quick post today from me dont want to say too much but have had a difficult few weeks lately as sadly dh has been diagnosed with Parkinsons Disease
not bad at the mo and we are trying to stay positive but we seem to have had so much illness - Mum with Breast Cancer - Dad is in hospital too and dont see my sisters either so theyre no help !!!
not feeling too bad today but just getting things off my chest I suppose ...
...at least IF seems the least of my worries and am doing plenty of Yoga to keep me calm

Anyway life goes on just taking it day by today at the mo and looking forward to Ibiza next week

hi to you all and will check in on you soon 


Sarah xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Awww Sarah - so sorry to read your news (we're not doing very well between us ehh). 

Take care sweetie and here if you need me!

Love Nicky xxxxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

OMG girls you have all been having a really bad time. Here's a big ^cuddleup^ for you all.

My little woes are nothing compared so I will just send you all lots of love.

Good luck with your treatment Suzie and Jan

Lots of love
Indianna XX


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Sarah - sorry to hear your news... ^cuddleup^

Unfortunately, things aren't going too well for us. I started bleeding on Friday night. I called the clinic & we've had to cancel this cycle Because of the protocol, this means that it's another 2 months at least before we can get anywhere. Also I'm naturally concerned that we'll have this problem again next time, so it will be another delay... I'm going to contact the clinic today & see if there are any alternative protocols we can follow.

What's happening girls? It seems to be all doom & gloom on here at the moment... someone, somewhere must have some good news to share?

Susie
x


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls - sorry if I depressed people with my news last week !!!!!

anyway have had a good w/e went to NEC on Fri and met Chris Beardshaw (Gardening show) bit of a hunk girls and got his autograph - dont normally do that but got carried away !!
then have had great haircut - short and funky with highlights
Sun went to watch my friends hubby in the dragon boat racing and picnicked with my little Godson so life aint bad this week

...off to Ibiza on Fri - cant wait - sorry bit of a me post again girls thanks for all your good wishes
Indianna - hope you are ok
Sooz -sorry to hear youve had to stop the cycle this time - hope you soon get back on track
Nicky - hope your Dad feels a little better - life eh !
mine is out of hosp and were hoping for slow improvement - Ive booked up a mini party for my folks beg August for their 50th Wedding anniversary so hope things are more settled by then - for you too !!!!

love to all 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Come on Girls ..... let's cheer ourselves up. It's midsummer and we won the football!!  

Suzie - so sorry that you had to postpone your cycle you must be desperately disappointed after all you have been through already.

Sarah - I'm glad you are feeling a lot better this week, enjoy Ibiza.

Nicky - I hope you are doing ok. You have a lot going on around you at the mo as well as dealing with your own situation. Take care hun.

Jan - Wot with sniffing and sneezing bet you don't know where you are chick!! Hope it's all going ok, be patient, not long to wait now.

I don't really have anything to report at the moment I am just chugging along and taking each day at a time and keeping myself sane and stress free.

Take care everyone.
Lots of love Indianna XX


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

I am stil sniffing cause of hayfever, but am feeling alot better now, thanks for asking girls.
(Geordie accent needed) Well, it's dey thirty woon in the Big Buserelin Hoose and Welshy has juwst got oup.
Ooonly three moooore weeeks ta gooo (she thinks).
DH is still pootering arooond, keeping er spirits ooop.
Welshy checks on er friends, all is well.
She gans doon stairs ta mek a coop of te and tooaast.
She signs ooof the web and says tooooraaa ta all tha lasses.
Love WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Just wanted to say Hello to you all - feel like it's been years since I've posted. So, so sorry to hear all the bad news from so many people..

Sarah - I was so saddened by your post - really hope the yoga is helping you to cope - haven't done any yoga for years and really, really miss it. Sounds like you had a good w/end tho..enjoy your hol..

Nicky - how are you doing? You're having an awful time of it too - so sorry to read all your bad news..

Soozee - oh b"***r - you must be devastated - why do our bodies always let us down like this? I hope the clinic have some alternative protocol that can get you back on track.

Welshy - you just had me giggling SOOO much with your post...Dh is watching footie and roaring and cheering every now and again and I'm joining in sniggering as I read your post..hang in there..I always found the sniffing stage soo strange - having to go into the loos if I was out anywhere and sniff - felt really, really not good at all!!   You have to laff tho' dontcha?!

All the best to everyone else I've forgotten - Indianna - oogh are you still mega-fit?! ..I've just got my jogging stroller fixed so am trying to get as much walking in as possible - dragging out my little girl ( "mumme..but it' s wainin'!!!) - as you all made me feel soo ashamed of myself a few weeks ago..not doing too badly but have to start slowly..(v. unfit!!).. 

Thought you'd all be amused by my short chat with Dh this evening - he has to go to Madrid a few times for work so I said perhaps we could check out the clinic .."what clinic?!" Denies all knowledge of our previous " discussions".." I know NOTHING about this - why not check it out?!" Ha!!! Ah well...

Hope you're all hanging in there - all the best to you all..
Deb xx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Deb - thanks for your kind words and yes the yoga helps a LOT - I have a lottle band of yoga pals and we go to the pub after so wednesday nights are good fun

...how about starting again - am trying to get the dh keen again as I think it will help with the old stress levels

your post made me laugh about your dh and memory loss- do they hear anything we say !!!hope you enjoy the footie tonight - we are off to a party so may have to watch it somewhere there !!!

have a good couple of weeks girls - off to Ibiza tom
for a fortnight - yipee !!!!

hope the weather improves here !!!!!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hello everyone

It's been a bit quiet on here of late - where's everyone gone? I've been keeping a low profile, waiting to start treatment again. Had the down reg injection today & am now waiting for AF to show... Back on the journey!!!

Hope everyone's well....

Susie
x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

As you know,some of you anyway, I think - they found a donor for us - a lady backed out at the last minute so it's all been a bit hectic - as a result we've got 5 embies sitting in the freezer - hasn't really sunk in yet - v. happy though. Am in the same boat as Susie, expect AF to be July 27th - ish - then 21 days of d/r adn then let's see ( I'm so cautious..don't want to get my hopes up ).

Also, did a part-interview with Caron for the Wales on Sunday paper..and got the info from the Madrid clinic - don't know about you girls, but I feel SOO much better once I am actually DOING something - ANYTHING - to get this whole thing started.. 

Hope you are all well 'n happy,

Rsmum x


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi RSMUM

That's wonderful news for you! Let'ds hope AF shows up on time so you can get started really soon 

I'm with you about feeling better once you're actually doing something - so much better than just sitting around in limbo...

Take care & let us know how you get on

Susie
x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

OMG Girls ... things are really starting to move!!

Suzie - I'm glad you are on your way again. It's been a long few months for you and a bit of a rollercoaster. I hope your body does as it should this time hun.

RSMUM - good luck to you too. How come you have embies in the freezer? did I miss something or just being thick?!

Sarah - I hope you had a great time in Ibiza and you are relaxed and refreshed to face the world again.

Jan - how's your cycle going?

I'm just sitting patiently waiting for 5th October. I need to make an appointment at my GPs to have my blood tests done, otherwise I will have to pay for them I suppose. Other than that not doing much really. 

I sometimes sit and think that it's such a shame that there will never be a 'mini me'. But not just that that my nan's and my mum's genes won't be carried on either. We (were) are all such nutty characters and sometimes it does sadden me a bit .... BUT THEN .... I play the glad game and think that I am lucky that I have a chance to have donor eggs. So I'll stop thinking too much!!! I will just have to teach my child to be mad like me. I don't think I will find it hard!!

Have a great weekend everyone.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

We are just about to go to the clinic as our angel lady is in today for EC. Thanks for checking up on me Indianna.
Love to you all.
there are little angels waiting for us all to be their mums.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Congratulations Welshy on bringing Morcambe and Wise home. Well done hun.


Good luck with your 2ww - keep us posted.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Ta Indianna, Woppa send us a copy of the Sunshine song, how apt is that!!!!!!!!!!!!
your turn next.
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXXX


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Well done Jan and good luck during the 2ww - will be thinking of you and hoping this is the one !!!!!

Love Nickyxxx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Jan

Wonderful news - we'll all be thinking of you during the 2ww - can't wait to see your +++++ post 

Susie
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Lets hope soozzee. Eric and Ern are still snuggling away "in sunshine".
Love
Welshy, Steve Morcambe and WiseXXXXXX


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

We're on the next stage... AF arrived today, so we're about to start all over - a bit nervous, but relieved to have made it this far  We're hoping for a smooth run this time & an early match... 

Susie
x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Suzie

Good luck hun. Is this further than you got last time? Hope so.

keep us posted. My fingers are crossed for you.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi ladies

Can I ask whether any of your girls who are waiting for treatment in Spain had problems getting on waiting lists over in the UK once they knew you were also going abroad? 

I have started the ball rolling to get onto Care Sheffield's waiting list as its the shortest in the country (as of the last couple of weeks - 9-12 months). However I am also seriously considering going to Spain - I have been most impressed with what I have read about a clinic in Barcelona. If I do go abroad I feel I would have to say something to Care (especially if I want results copied over to Spain). Have any of you ladies been in this position and can offer any words of wisdom?

Thanks.

Good luck to you Suzi now that AF has arrived - you are on your way!



Mandy


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

Indianna - yes, we go this far last time - we just didn't last long enough on the progynova. I'm hoping that we'll be a priority for matching this time, because it's a 2 month delay if it goes wrong again...

Mandy - We're on the list at the Lister & at CARE. We told them both that we were going to Spain & they were fine with this. With CARE, they're not going to try to match us unless we call them to say we want to go ahead, but we'll be going up the list anyway... We wanted to have a back-up insurance policy. As for getting results - you're entitled to copies of all your results, so you can just ask for them.

Susie
x


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for that Susie. 

My present clinic Queen Mary's Roehampton seem rather reluctant to let my records out of their sight for some reason. They have asked for an authority so that they can send them straight to Care. I think I will try and get a copy out of them before they send then as we are not due to see Care in Sheffield until September as they have a waiting list for appointments and I may have decided that I want to go to Spain by then. I too want an English clinic as a back up which is why I want to register with Care.

Mandy


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Mandy

I found this abot access to your records:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/ican/A1181657

It might help 

We had our apporintment with CARE in April - I applied for it in February! By the time we got to Sheffield, we'd already been to Madrid & were about to start treatment! They were very understanding regarding the Spanish connection though, which was a relief.

Susie
x


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Susie

Thats really helpful. Can I ask how the price of treatment compares for treatment between IVI and the UK for plain ivf with donor eggs. I have e-mailed IVI Madrid and Valencia for their charges but not had a response as yet.

Thanks

Mandy


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Mandy

It's around £5000 at Madrid. I posted the complete price list on here in March, but it might be out of date now - here's the link to my post:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=64;action=display;threadid=6793

I know that they're really busy right now, but you could try calling for the price list too. I think it took them a few days to send the list to me.

Overall, I think it's about the same price, but you do have to get flights & hotels too. The drugs might work out a bit cheaper though as you get them in Spain.

Susie
x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Mel & Suzie

I have asked for copies from all hospitals and clinics as I have been going along and never had a problem getting them and I am planning to do a summary of my treatment to take with my.

I approached the Lister first of all for donor eggs. I am on the waiting list which I think is currently 2 years long. I cannot wait that long so although I haven't taken myself off their waiting list I am focussing on Madrid now. 

I feel in 2 years time I will either be pregnant, a mummy or I would have moved on and accepted that it wasn't meant to be.

Can't wait for October though!! 

Love Indianna xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya ladies, jst popping in to see how you all are.   
^cool^ ^cool^ ^cool^ Iam stil trying to chill out.
Feel a bit icky and sore boobs but know this could be the dreaded cyclogest, but really hoping it is because Morcambe and Wise are snuggling in for the long nine month haul ^cool^ ^cool^ ^cool^.
Hope you are all chilling out.
I have been sitting in the sun most days, when it has not been raining and generally chilling out, went for a walk yesterday, OMG did that kn****r me out or what, so slept in the afternoon, I have become soooo lazy ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^.
Speak to you all later.
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXXXX


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Jan - you "all" sound very well indeed !! Hope the waiting isn't getting too tedious! Take care and look after yourself!

Love Nicky xxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

I am fine today thanks nicky and I am going for a walk in the sunshine, hope the two like it, I shall be siingin "Bring me sunshine" all the way.
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls 

It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm here with good news - we've heard from the clinic - EC on Tuesday & we fly out on Wednesday!  Still a long way to go - so can't take it for granted, but we've made it a bit further this time!

Excited, nervous, happy all in one - & now need to sort out flights, euros, hotel....

Susie
x


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Susie

Glad to hear your good news.  Good luck for your forthcoming trip to Spain.  Let us know how it goes.  

I am just in the process of arranging an appointment with the Institute Marques in Barcelona rather than IVI.

Take Care

Mandy


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Mandy

thanks a lot.  Getting nervous now, but managing to distract myself by worrying about practicalities like flights & hotels 

I've heard good reports of Institute Marques & Barcelona is such a lovely city too   Best of luck - keep us posted 

Susie
x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Suzie

I was just thinking about you at the weekend and wondering how you were getting on.  I am so glad you have made it this far.  Good luck for wednesday.  Keep us posted.

BTW my appointment has been moved back a week, not going until the 14th October now.  Got V stressed as had to change the flights too.

Ho hum

Mandy - good luck with your appointment at Barcelona (I'm going there for new year celebrations!!)

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow Suzie, the best of luck to you!!

Could this be our first spanish succesfull IVF

Thinking of you

Love lou xxxx


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Indianne

I did not realise that there was another lady on this board going to Spain.  Good luck for your appointment on the 14 October.

My appointment is on 27 September.  I have never been to Spain before.  We are only staying for the one night in September but when we have the transfer I think we need to stay 4 or 5 days as we want to provide fresh sperm so will get a chance to look around then I hope.

All the best 

Mandy


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls hope you are all well 
things seem to be moving ahead for you and just wanted to say best of luck to all of you 
Suz -hope things go better for you this time round- this could be the one
Mandy- best of luck for your appts etc - sounds like you havent had to wait to long -  i think you were posting on the rainbow thread and glad you have made the decision to try DE
Indianna  - hope you are ok -off to Barcelona for New Year - fab eh we went a couple of years ago in summer and really enjoyd it

...as for me am about to have last fet in a couple of weeks time before joining you on DE last embie left so hopeful but realistic of chances this time
still have booked up christmas in the South of Frrance with dh and mum this year so whatever happens will have holiday - so better get back to work to pay for it all - good job I can do some overtime !!!
  hello to everyone else
    Sarah xx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Mandy

yes we made the decision to go to Spain at the beginning of the year but wanted to wait until after our wedding (4 weeks saturday) eek!!  Couldn't quite cope with 2 stressful things at once.  We are flying to Madrid early morning and returning the same day as we are not telling anyone what we are doing this time, so we are trying to be discreet.

We chose madrid because it was easy to fly to from where we live (didn't know about Barcelona) but I would be interested to hear how you get on. GOOD LUCK.

That's THREE of us on our way!

Sarah - good luck with your FET - I hope it all works out for you.  We booked our trip to Barcelona for New Year whether I will be partying on down I don't know. If everything works out for us then I will be taking it easy and being good!!

Lots of Love Indianna XX


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Just wanted to say all the best of luck Soozee - will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed - what a nightmare road you've been on to finally get here - so many ups and downs -you'll be in my thoughts over the next few weeks..take care

Indianna, think you're doing the right thing - it's stressful enough as it is -  how are the wedding plans going?

Mandy - good luck with your appointment - won't be long now - amazing how the weeks go by.

Sarah - when is your FET? I'm on course for mine to be Aug 30th
( ish ) - with DE - just crossing each hurdle one by one - wishing you the best of luck - BRILLIANT idea to book a holiday - DH and I haven't been away since our DD was 7 months old - work and the possiblity of TX has always got in the way - sigh!

Hi to anyone else I've missed .

Rsmum xxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Girls

GOOD LUCK SUZIE FOR TODAY

Jac thanks for looking in on us.  You are a star.  As YOU know we just have to keep battling on whatever is thrown at us!!  WE WILL GET THERE IN THE END.

RSMum - Wedding plans are going really well.  I have been organised for months.  It's my family that are driving me round the bend. There will only be 24 including us but the problems we have had could fill a book.  The only one's that haven't fallen out are me and dp!!  Can't wait for the day now.  

Are you having FET or full cycle?  Good luck anyway hun.

LOVE
INDIANNA XX


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls - just checking in


Indianna - whens the happy day then ? we had 18 to ours and was lovely - (had terrible family problems at the time) but we enjoyed the day and everybody talked to everybody else ans we had tea in our back garden so am a big fan of small weddings -  Im sure yours will be great too
Rsmum -thanks for your post - mine should be mid sept I think (Fet)
so youll have to go ahead and set the trend  the one advantage of hrt with it is you dont get blasted af before you test - was in Prague last year for 2ww so could enjoy hols first then test when we got back
and yes we feel better with the holiday booked - amazing how many people find christmas stressful and would like to go away then
good luck Sooz

  hi to everybody else



    Sarah xx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

Bad news from me I'm afraid   ET was booked for 11.30 on Friday & I started bleeding on Thursday night   We didn't have ET & our 3 embies have been frozen ready for another go in a couple of months.  Of course, it reduces our chances considerably, but at least it means that I don't have to be synched with a donnor.  We're totally devastated and I'm not sure I have the strength to put us through this again.  It's been so painful.

Susie
x


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Susie,

Sorry to hearof your delay in et, it must be so frustrating to get this far then to just come to a halt. I wonder how many   words came alomg ??

It is probably of little comfort but at least you have some frosties to use later and as we all know any chance is a chance. I feel duty bound to tell you that I feel in my waters that you will be successful with your frosties. I have      powers and have sent you    

Take care    Carol


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh Sooozzee - I'm so sorry for you - it's so damned unfair..what can I say?! Just sending you lots of cyber hugs. 

The only thing I can say is that as you know I'm on ( hopefully ) for an FET soon and it is good to feel a lot of the pressure is off as it's just down to my cycle..much more relaxing than any other TX I've done -  I've know people have babies from an FET with one embie so I'm trying not to think of our reduced chances.

My thoughts are with you ,

Love,

D  xx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Suzie

I am so sorry this has happened to you again.  At least you have your frosties waiting for you.  Take every day as it comes and you will find the strength to carry on.

I am thinking of you hun
Love Indianna XX


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Susie

So sorry to hear your news - you must be gutted.  Its so unfair.  

Take Care

Mandy


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Suzie and dh - sorry to hear your news you must be very frustrated and disappointed at this stage - hope you can take some time out and rest before yout fet - 3 frosties may do the bis for you next time you know and much less stressful
Rsmum - hope all goes well for you soon =- not long now !!!
as you say much less daunting than ivf this time just a few headaches from my hrt so far 

  Sarah xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hello ladies - hope you are all okay.  What happened to the sunny day they promised??  I thought I would post to see how you are all getting on as I haven't been here for a while??  The waiting is so frustrating isn't it (third donor for us)?? - I've been lying low for a while as it's not just positives that sadden me (although I know its evidence of success!!).  Sometimes, seeing the regularity of cycles is upsetting too.  I guess I just wish we could have had our 3 cycles (DH and I agreed limit) all in one go - at least then if it hadn't worked, we could look to move on with our lives .  Sorry, didn't mean this to be a moaning post, but I'm hoping I'm in good company.

Let's start again - ladies, I've been missing your company and wondered what you have been up to??  I hope you and DHs are all fine and dandy (any holiday tales to reveal??)  Jim and I are okay - had a quiet weekend this one after our weekend away last week.  Did any of you go to the meet at the weekend?

Anyway - I cant wait to catch up - I've also attached a wish that we get our "donor phone-calls" very soon!!! 

Lots of love & please take care,
Love Nicky xxxxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Nicky

Lovely to see you posting again.  It's very quiet on here but I guess that's the nature of the thread   none of us are doing very much!!

I quite agree, the wait drives me mad.  I just wish I could get on with our cycles too.  I love to hear of positives from others but I sometimes feel that time is passing me by and I am not doing anything towards getting our positive.  

Well, there won't be any holding me back after October.  I am going to give it 3 tries in Spain and that's me lot.  If I don't get my dream I will turn the corner and get on with a different life.  Either way I know I will be ok. WASN'T THAT POSITIVE OF ME.

Take care hun

Love Indianna xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya all. Sorry I have not been around much. We went away after BFN and are now back in fighting form waiting for our consultation in Sep. Hope you are all well. Good for you Indianna, positive drive.
Well, I start back at school on thursday..boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
I am even counting the days down until half term already, OMG don't we wish our lives away.
Steve is fine and has been a great support to me, as he always has been.
Love to you all
Welshy and SteveXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Indianna and Welshy - lovely to hear from you both xxxx

Good for you Indianna with making the move to Spain - we only considered abroad for a short time and then decided it wasn't right for us and YES. VERY POSITIVE    I guess we should all be more "glass full" xxxx

Great to hear you are fighting back Welshy and good luck with the consultation.  Are you considering FET??  Back to school already ehhh (boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)  The boys really are treasures aren't they (sometimes )

We've got a family do on Saturday - I'm not going in the day to avoid the babes in arms (I know, I know, its just easier ), but will join them early evening.  

I was supposed to have an interview on Friday, but its been postponed - something about forgetting a golf day (he needs to get his priorities right me thinks ) - will let you know how it goes xxxxxx

Anyway, its "supposed" to be lovely today so enjoy!

Love as always, Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Well I satrted back at school, told them I was having a day off for consulation, they were not happy as it was in the middle of OFSTED but I am not missing this and I told them so.
Hope you are all well
Love
WelshyX
p.s. Yes we are gonna ask ab out FET Nicky


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls - nice to see some posts again and hope you are all well
I have just had final fet(LAST OWN FROSTIE) and little one thawed out ok so now back on 2WW if this doesnt work will be joining you - sorry if not appropriate to be popping just wanted to say hi
Nicky - I can tell from your posts things are still pretty raw for you and just wanted to reassure you that does ease off eventually 
Indianna 0 go girl and hope things are moving ahead for the wedding of the year
Welshy - half term  - youve only just started !!! best of luck with your next tx and glad you had good holds

me,mum and dh are off to the South of France for christmas so if things go pear-shaped Ive got that to look forward to
Monte Carlo for Christmas Day - might not come back if I win/lose on the tables

love to you all and praying for some     for all of us soon - 
enjoy the weather
      Sarah xx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

Sarah - Great news that your frostie thawed.  Fingers crossed for your 2WW.

Thanks so much for all the messages.  I've been lurking but haven't really felt like posting    We decided at the weekend to go for it with the frosties next month.  Depending on when AF decides to show we'll be there any time from the start of October.  Very nervous about the whole thing, but we know that it's the right thing to do.

Susie
x


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sarah - best of luck over the 2ww.

Susie - glad to hear you are going to try with your frosties next month.  I can understand after all your waiting why you dont want to wait.  Lots of ladies do seem to have success with frosties so will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Hopefuly you will find the flights a bit cheaper as well!

Mandy


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi ladies - hope you are all well!

How was your consultation Jan?
On the contrary Sarah - we're fine thanks (now I'm worrried - what must I sound like when I'm REALLY down ) - thanks for your concern though!  After 8 years ttc, you sort of get used to (the questions/the looks etc etc)
And how's are blushing bride 
Hope you are okay Susie - Mandy is right; there are successful FETs.  Am I right in thinking DEs have a slightly higher success rate, as they claim your body is less stressed from EC?? (although to be honest, I would have liked the chance )

Anyway, just wanted to say hi again - take care!

Love Nicky xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,14363.0.html


----------

